# Please be vigilant on the roads.



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi everyone, as you may or may not know, we're now entering into the nesting season for many species of Australia's freshwater turtles. A couple of long-necked species; The Broad-shelled turtle _(Macrochelodina expansa) _and the Eastern Long-necked turtle _(Chelodina longicollis)_ are the two species most likely to be encountered on our roads due to their nature of wandering up to 3km from their home water source to nest and lay their eggs, they do this specifically to ensure genetic diversity. I urge everyone to please be vigilant on the roads, unlike other wildlife, (cats, foxes, kangaroos, etc) turtles will not and cannot rapidly avoid motorists. They will slowly but surely soldier on a direct march whether you slow down for them or not with one thing in mind, reaching their destination and laying their precious eggs.

If you do happen to encounter a turtle crossing the road, the best thing you can do for it is pull over (safely) carefully pick the turtle up and carry it across the road (in the direction it was travelling.) Every gravid female turtle hit by a motorist at this time of the year is a tragedy for these ancient prehistoric reptiles.

These 2 turtles unfortunately weren't so lucky. This _expansa_ could easily have been 30-40 yeas old at that size. Such a waste. She was obviously almost off the road when she was killed.


This heavily gravid ELN has unfortunately been clipped by a careless passing motorist, seriously injured she is now in the process of dumping her eggs which will perish on the hot bitumen. ELN are in serious decline in the wild and this is a real tragedy.


Please watch out for turtles.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Nov 18, 2017)

well said.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 18, 2017)

Definitely... I had a friend who knew about some ELN nesting sites, and in recent years all the hollows along the bank were filled with broken eggshells, and fox prints could be found everywhere. He even saw a fox go and eat eggs.  And because of people filling in dams for construction, the turtles have had to travel even longer distances than normal. I have definitely noticed an increase in turtles on the road, and unfortunately that means more get killed.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 18, 2017)

You are spot on mate. ELN nest predation is above 90% now thanks to foxes and pigs. Native animals like goanas have an impact too but foxes are by far the worst. All our turtles are in serious trouble but the recruitment of juvenile ELN is in rapid decline. They are an ageing population with a considerable generation gap.
After nesting, female ELN will actually travel a short distance and dig a false nest as a decoy in an attempt to mislead predators but foxes are too cunning.

Hatchling ELN are easily identifiable with their striking orange to red plastron markings... An evolutionary defence characteristic that deters predatory fish from attacking them from below when they surface to breathe.




Hatchling Broad-shell.


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 18, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Hatchling ELN are easily identifiable with their striking orange to red plastron markings... An evolutionary defence characteristic that deters predatory fish from attacking them from below when they surface to breathe.


If it is indeed an evolutionary defence why have all the other species of turtle not developed this also?


----------



## sp.michael (Nov 19, 2017)

Evolutionary traits will usually be species specific and are not often broadly found.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 19, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> If it is indeed an evolutionary defence why have all the other species of turtle not developed this also?


Several other species of Australian Freshwater turtle have developed a similar defensive trait (striking plastron colouration to confuse/deter predators) in the hatchlings and juveniles... These include; Rankin's turtle - _Chelodina rankini)_, Southern snapping turtle _(Elseya albagula),_ Cann's turtle - _(Chelodina canni)_, Jardine River turtle _(Emydura subglobosa subglobosa)_, Saw-shelled turtle _(Myuchelys latisternum)_, Mary River turtle _(Elusor macrurus)_ George's turtle _(Wollumbinia georgesi) _and Purvis' turtle _(Flaviemys purvisi).
_
Every species is unique and have developed their own defensive strategies for survival. As you'd be aware, turtles are solitary creatures, they come together in the breeding season to mate but other than that, live pretty solitary, territorial lives. The young of all species disperse upon entering the water soon after hatching however, Broad-shelled turtle hatchlings (pictured above) will actually stay together, not dissimilar to shoaling fish, adopting the safety in numbers approach... then there's the Fitzroy River turtle _(Rheodytes leukops)_ found only in the Fitzroy river drainage of central Queensland which breathes primarily via cloacal respiration, extracting oxygen directly from the water thanks to highly vascular fimbriae lining the surface of the bursae (much the same as a fish's gills) and can remain submerged almost indefinitely, surfacing to take a breath of air once in every 2-3 months.


----------



## matt_oakford (Nov 22, 2017)

Can I please share this to Facebook? 
I stopped and helped a turtle across the road in Hawkesbury the other day next to the race track. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 22, 2017)

Share away @matt_oakford. As long as you put a credit to this site that is.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 22, 2017)

matt_oakford said:


> Can I please share this to Facebook?
> I stopped and helped a turtle across the road in Hawkesbury the other day next to the race track.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for taking a moment out of your life to help a turtle to cross the road safely.


----------



## danyjv (Nov 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danyjv (Nov 22, 2017)

danyjv said:


> View attachment 322061
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is a ELN I stopped and helped . He was was on Stanhope parkway (very busy road) .. took him home for an hour so the kids could watch him then took him to a safer pond near where he was found ... . 
I see a lot more now dead on the road with all the new housing being built and all the old dams getting back filled . It’s pretty sad really...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



danyjv said:


> This is a ELN I stopped and helped . He was was on Stanhope parkway (very busy road) .. took him home for an hour so the kids could watch him then took him to a safer pond near where he was found ... .
> I see a lot more now dead on the road with all the new housing being built and all the old dams getting back filled . It’s pretty sad really...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And also our magpie friend photo bombing the pic. As soon as he sees us in the house he comes to the back door for food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 22, 2017)

Well done mate, I was going to ask if it was an ELN but didn't because I already knew it would have been... for future reference, if you're interested in knowing if they are gravid when you stop to help them, you can check by very gently Palpating the hind limb pockets with your thumbs. If she's gravid, you'll be able to feel the hard shelled eggs in the limb pockets. 

Did you cop a dose if that distinctive ELN defensive musk?? Lol


----------



## danyjv (Nov 22, 2017)

No this one was pretty good . All the others usually do that when I pick them up of the road ... it’s funny how fast they get tame though. I had about 10 in my home made turtle pen when I was roughly 7 or 8 years old. The 1st one I remember buying of a kid at school for a handful of change and he gave me the turtle in an ice cream container , lol. It wasn’t long before I had 10 or so...They soon learn when it’s food time and the all come swimming up to you . Got bit a few times on the toes too.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah mate turtles are highly intelligent and quickly learn a routine... my captive turtles rcognise individual family members and will approach seeking food whereas they shy away from strangers and hide and watch warily.... ELN bites are almost hilarious, they're not something to be afraid of at all however short-necks with their parrot like beak are no laughing matter.. I've been bitten by a few big angry saw-shells in my day, a couple of southern snappers and many A cranky _Emydura. _You quickly learn to avoid the pointy end. Lol

My 7 year old girl out getting some sun, thinks she's a human. A lot of personality.


----------

